# Parking near Tivoli Theatre



## danole (26 Jan 2012)

Anyone know of any reasonably priced parking near the Tivoli??


----------



## terrysgirl33 (26 Jan 2012)

We've always parked in the Tivoli car park, €5 AFAIR, it is more everywhere else...


----------



## ajapale (26 Jan 2012)

Which city/town are you talking about?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2012)

_Dublin _presumably?


----------



## Ceepee (26 Jan 2012)

terrysgirl33 said:


> We've always parked in the Tivoli car park, €5 AFAIR, it is more everywhere else...



The Tivoli car park just opens about 1 hour before the show, which is a bit of a pain if you are planning to get something to eat beforehand.  We went to the panto matinee a few weeks ago and wanted to bring the children for a bite to eat first.  We parked on the (metered) street, went for lunch, then moved the car into the car park before the show.


----------

